# BubbleGum Flavour Juice



## Rob Fisher (17/6/15)

I'm looking for a decent BubbleGum flavour juice for a mate (a Reonaut for 2 days so far) because he is desperate to find one... any recommendations?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (17/6/15)

I once got a bottle of a decent bubblegum that Just B made


----------



## Necris (17/6/15)

Vape nectar Bubbaloo is pretty bubblegummy,mellows a little after opening


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/15)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SEAN P (17/6/15)

Yup i also recon Just B bubblegum has been the best so far. She based hers on wicks bubblegum. The old classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEAN P (17/6/15)

http://www.justbvaping.co.za/Just-B-Vaping-Nectar/

They sell at R120 a bottle. Shes based in Pinetown. Ive still got a about 7 12mg bottles left with me, ive sold out on all the other stock.


----------

